# Penis flashing?



## Ben02 (Aug 5, 2019)

Today I noticed Selma was doing a poop (that’s what it looked like to me at first) she had already done one in the bath earlier today. Once she’d finished pulling her head in I picked her up to find that there was no poop but a pink thing sticking out her cloaca, seconds later it went back in. I assume it was “her” now “His” penis. The tortoise is only a year old! That’s a bit young. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sulcatafriend (Aug 5, 2019)

Selmo?


Ben02 said:


> Today I noticed Selma was doing a poop (that’s what it looked like to me at first) she had already done one in the bath earlier today. Once she’d finished pulling her head in I picked her up to find that there was no poop but a pink thing sticking out her cloaca, seconds later it went back in. I assume it was “her” now “His” penis. The tortoise is only a year old! That’s a bit young. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ben02 (Aug 5, 2019)

Sulcatafriend said:


> Selmo?


I’m might have to call him that now.


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 5, 2019)

Toretto was thought to be a female until one never forgotten bath... then every bath and every poop after that for a couple months he drug that thing around. There were days when I thought I would never get him back in his enclosure because he just wouldn’t put it away... I think it becomes an obsession for a bit when it’s a new discovery..GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Ben02 (Aug 5, 2019)

EllieMay said:


> Toretto was thought to be a female until one never forgotten bath... then every bath and every poop after that for a couple months he drug that thing around. There were days when I thought I would never get him back in his enclosure because he just wouldn’t put it away... I think it becomes an obsession for a bit when it’s a new discovery..GOOD LUCK!


That’s very interesting. He seems to be very proud off himself, he’s currently stomping about with his head up high showing who’s in charge


----------



## Lyn W (Aug 5, 2019)

Not a day I'll forget when Lola first produced produced his bits!
A bit of a shock after a vet had told me he was about 10 years old and female.
The novelty does wear off but it seems to happen more often in the Spring - don't know if that's coincidence or if it's when he thinks he should be finding a female.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Aug 5, 2019)

Sounds like a boy, water seems to arouse them. My tort Murphy has recently discovered his junk and spends a good part of every day now having his way with inanimate objects.


----------



## Ben02 (Aug 5, 2019)

It’s really reassuring reading about all your funny stories. Does Lola still take it out every now and then Lyn? 

@Toddrickfl1, I think Murphy May be having a bit too much fun there, does he have a favourite object in particular


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Aug 5, 2019)

Ben02 said:


> It’s really reassuring reading about all your funny stories. Does Lola still take it out every now and then Lyn?
> 
> @Toddrickfl1, I think Murphy May be having a bit too much fun there, does he have a favourite object in particular


Not one in particular but this is usually the look I get when I interrupt him


----------



## Ben02 (Aug 5, 2019)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Not one in particular but this is usually the look I get when I interrupt him
> View attachment 277975


Haha he is adorable. “Why did you disturb me dad!”


----------



## Ben02 (Aug 6, 2019)

Selma flashed again today revealing a bit more of the penis. He’s having a hell ova time. Is it normal that he pushes his head in to get it out?


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 6, 2019)

[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
I think it’s pretty normal.. just keep a look out for any other disturbing actions when he’s not playing with his junk!


----------



## Ben02 (Aug 6, 2019)

EllieMay said:


> [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> I think it’s pretty normal.. just keep a look out for any other disturbing actions when he’s not playing with his junk!


He seemed pretty pleased with him self, he’s bitten me twice today


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 6, 2019)

Ouch!!!! Puberty causes crazy mood swings! LOL


----------



## Ben02 (Aug 6, 2019)

EllieMay said:


> Ouch!!!! Puberty causes crazy mood swings! LOL


It sure does. He’s been very rowdy the last couple days


----------



## Mo & Bolt (Aug 7, 2019)

Just check that this pink thing ?? Is not a prolapse have a look on the internet images and compear it to what you have seen 
Gill


----------



## Logden (Aug 7, 2019)

Ben02 said:


> Today I noticed Selma was doing a poop (that’s what it looked like to me at first) she had already done one in the bath earlier today. Once she’d finished pulling her head in I picked her up to find that there was no poop but a pink thing sticking out her cloaca, seconds later it went back in. I assume it was “her” now “His” penis. The tortoise is only a year old! That’s a bit young. Any help is greatly appreciated.


Susie (we never changed his name) also "exposed" himself years ago. I thought it was her intestines or that something was terribly wrong. We took him to the vet who quickly told us it was his penis. Guess he had been dragging it around for a while because it was full of grass and dirt which only caused me more concern. Needless to say we were a bit embarrassed but also surprised at the size for such a small turtle. He's 29 now and he must have only been about 5 or 6 at the time.


----------



## Ben02 (Aug 7, 2019)

Mo & Bolt said:


> Just check that this pink thing ?? Is not a prolapse have a look on the internet images and compear it to what you have seen
> Gill


I’ve seen clips and it looks exactly like a penis. Don’t prolapses tend to stay outside the body rather than being able to be pulled back in?


----------



## Ben02 (Aug 7, 2019)

I’ve also noticed today that his plastron is also concaved and he has a larger, thicker tail compared to his siblings. Another indicator.


----------



## Lyn W (Aug 7, 2019)

Ben02 said:


> Selma flashed again today revealing a bit more of the penis. He’s having a hell ova time. Is it normal that he pushes his head in to get it out?


Lola does that and he raises a front leg and circles it in mid air - all accompanied by some huffing and puffing!


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 7, 2019)

Lyn W said:


> Lola does that and he raises a front leg and circles it in mid air - all accompanied by some huffing and puffing!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]LMAO


----------



## Gamera the Marginated (Aug 7, 2019)

Welcome to the club and you ain't seen nothing yet!
I had a rough few months with mine when he discovered his Jimmy.
He HAD to show it to me for no reason and not just the tip you talk about... it is a TortHorse... But he kinda grew out of it.
but every once in a while I pick him up and he drops it like a cane; but not for my wife? Ever?
(and he doesn't blink and stares right at me)


----------



## Ben02 (Aug 7, 2019)

Lyn W said:


> Lola does that and he raises a front leg and circles it in mid air - all accompanied by some huffing and puffing!


I shall listen out for any grunting


----------



## Ben02 (Aug 7, 2019)

Gamera the Marginated said:


> Welcome to the club and you ain't seen nothing yet!
> I had a rough few months with mine when he discovered his Jimmy.
> He HAD to show it to me for no reason and not just the tip you talk about... it is a TortHorse... But he kinda grew out of it.
> but every once in a while I pick him up and he drops it like a cane; but not for my wife? Ever?
> (and he doesn't blink and stares right at me)


I think he loves you
Him staring at you sounds a bit awkward though


----------



## ScienceGeek (Aug 8, 2019)

Gamera the Marginated said:


> Welcome to the club and you ain't seen nothing yet!
> I had a rough few months with mine when he discovered his Jimmy.
> He HAD to show it to me for no reason and not just the tip you talk about... it is a TortHorse... But he kinda grew out of it.
> but every once in a while I pick him up and he drops it like a cane; but not for my wife? Ever?
> (and he doesn't blink and stares right at me)


Can you hear a thunk as it flumps out?


----------



## Ben02 (Aug 9, 2019)

Finally caught a pic of the little bugger. Can any one confirm that it is a penis?


----------



## Ben02 (Aug 9, 2019)

Look at this!


----------



## Ben02 (Aug 9, 2019)

@Yvonne G 

Is this a tort penis?


----------



## Gamera the Marginated (Aug 9, 2019)

yes but barely lol OMG I don't even count that anymore! hold on I will find one... Wife deleted most as she is jealous 
Here is a link to an older post (still cracking up at CDT lol)
https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/prolapse-or-flashing.167514/page-2


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Aug 9, 2019)

Ben02 said:


> Finally caught a pic of the little bugger. Can any one confirm that it is a penis?
> 
> View attachment 278134
> View attachment 278135


That's nothing, prepare to be horrified


----------



## Ben02 (Aug 9, 2019)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> That's nothing, prepare to be horrified
> View attachment 278161


Oh man, that’s a big un

Selma doesn’t get the whole thing out just the tip. Does the tip of your torts look like the tip of Selma’s?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Aug 9, 2019)

Ben02 said:


> Oh man, that’s a big un
> 
> Selma doesn’t get the whole thing out just the tip. Does the tip of your torts look like the tip of Selma’s?


No It doesn't actually, id wait till some more experienced keepers give you an opinion. I'm not sure.


----------



## DesertGirl (Aug 9, 2019)

EllieMay said:


> Toretto was thought to be a female until one never forgotten bath... then every bath and every poop after that for a couple months he drug that thing around. There were days when I thought I would never get him back in his enclosure because he just wouldn’t put it away... I think it becomes an obsession for a bit when it’s a new discovery..GOOD LUCK!


I laughed out loud at this one!


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 9, 2019)

Ben02 said:


> Look at this!



Just the tip of the iceberg !!!!


----------



## Ben02 (Aug 9, 2019)

EllieMay said:


> Just the tip of the iceberg !!!!


I reckon he’s going to get the whole thing out soon


----------



## Lime pickle (Aug 9, 2019)

Yes it is his penis but just the end of it. When u see it it has like a mini plunger on the end of it. Mine gets his out when he’s near my two females. Perfectly ok. As long as the neighbours aren’t watching ....


----------



## Ben02 (Aug 10, 2019)

Lime pickle said:


> Yes it is his penis but just the end of it. When u see it it has like a mini plunger on the end of it. Mine gets his out when he’s near my two females. Perfectly ok. As long as the neighbours aren’t watching ....


Haha thank you, a little trick I tried out on Selma is when he’s erm.... aroused let’s say, if you gently push in his head he reveals more of the penis. Not very comfortable for him but it’s better to have it checked and I needed to be sure it was his penis.


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 10, 2019)

Mine’s trigger was water. If you ran warm water over the area, he let it ALL hang out. I was scared I was getting a new pet. Thought maybe he’d invited a friend to share shell with or something


----------



## Ben02 (Aug 10, 2019)

EllieMay said:


> Mine’s trigger was water. If you ran warm water over the area, he let it ALL hang out. I was scared I was getting a new pet. Thought maybe he’d invited a friend to share shell with or something


You can see when Selma’s having a “moment”, he will sit there eyes wide and staring. He also gets it out when I pick him up sometimes, it will go out and in. ( happens quite a few times)


----------



## Koopa And Roxie (Aug 11, 2019)

Both my female and male have done it. My male does it when he goes potty. My females has only done it once without going potty. It's really freaky and I thought she was gonna lay eggs! Or her intestines were coming out! I know how tortoise mating stuff goes. And my Koopa tried it with his rock twice. He some times beats up his rock and sometimes squeaks occasionally while attempting to have rock babies.


----------



## ScienceGeek (Aug 11, 2019)

Have been laughing so much at this thread! Have been in Corfu, and the villa we stayed at had a load of Hermanns, we saw at least three adults and a juvenile wandering around- it was ace! I took a video of one of em trying to get lucky (I felt just like David Attenborough!) but don’t know how to upload it - can anyone clue me in? It was absolute comedy gold - squeaks and all!!


----------



## Ben02 (Aug 12, 2019)

ScienceGeek said:


> Have been laughing so much at this thread! Have been in Corfu, and the villa we stayed at had a load of Hermanns, we saw at least three adults and a juvenile wandering around- it was ace! I took a video of one of em trying to get lucky (I felt just like David Attenborough!) but don’t know how to upload it - can anyone clue me in? It was absolute comedy gold - squeaks and all!!


 If you upload it onto YouTube you can share the link


----------



## Elvis Mom (Aug 13, 2019)

Elvis found his best friend, a sombrero-boy statue he tipped over to have his way with.


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 13, 2019)

Elvis Mom said:


> Elvis found his best friend, a sombrero-boy statue he tipped over to have his way with.



Priceless!!! Guess he’s not named after the king for nothing [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Ben02 (Aug 18, 2019)

Selma is still getting aroused every now and then. He usually does it after his bath. It a bit dirty in this pic but he always cleans it in the water dish.


----------



## ScienceGeek (Aug 18, 2019)

Eventually got round to uploading the link. Turn the sound up!


----------



## Ben02 (Aug 18, 2019)

ScienceGeek said:


> Eventually got round to uploading the link. Turn the sound up!


Haha, that female is not impressed.


----------



## ScienceGeek (Aug 18, 2019)

Definitely not! It went on for about 10 minutes until she lost him in the hedge. He had to have a bit of time to himself afterwards - if a tortoise could ever look gutted, he was


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Aug 18, 2019)

Well we celebrate the poop why not have this thread!


----------



## Ben02 (Aug 18, 2019)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Well we celebrate the poop why not have this thread!


Yep, maybe this could be the thread for sharing pics and stories of your torts junk


----------



## Turtle girl 98 (Aug 21, 2019)

Elvis Mom said:


> Elvis found his best friend, a sombrero-boy statue he tipped over to have his way with.


Omg I have a yearling snapper turtle named Elvis [emoji846] I thought that was cool beautiful tort [emoji4]


----------

